# Post Conditions für InsertAt und remove



## Rahim (1. Nov 2020)

Ich kriege es nicht hin post conditions für InsertAt und remove zu definieren. Ich hatte bei append einen  guten Ansatz der klappt aber ich kann das nicht auf die anderen beiden übertragen. Hat jemand Tipps wie ich die 2 post conditions machen sollte? Hier mein Code bis jetzt



```
model List

class List
  attributes
    elements:Sequence(OclAny)

  operations
    append(element:OclAny)
   
    remove(index:Integer)
   
    insertAt(element:OclAny, index:Integer)
   
    size():Integer =
      self.elements->size()
   
    indexOf(element:OclAny) : Integer =
      self.elements->asSequence()->indexOf(element)
end

constraints

context List::append(element:OclAny)
  post itemAdded:
    self.size@pre() + 1 = self.size()
  post itemIsLast:
    self.elements->at(self.elements->size()) = element
```


----------



## krgewb (1. Nov 2020)

Bitte immer in code-Tags posten.


----------

